# Positive vibes please



## elliejhb (3 October 2015)

my cat Baxter is being referred to specialists due to a mass being found in his abdomen yesterday.
Baxter is my little man who I've had for 9years and he made the trip from Essex to Lancashire with me, I'm devastated that he's so poorly and I could be loosing him already.
We've been told to spoil him this weekend, he's not really eating or is seeking out cold quiet spots in the house. But I'm giving him lots of fuss when ever I walk past him and it seems all he will eat today is vanilla ice cream!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 October 2015)

elliejhb said:



			my cat Baxter is being referred to specialists due to a mass being found in his abdomen yesterday.
Baxter is my little man who I've had for 9years and he made the trip from Essex to Lancashire with me, I'm devastated that he's so poorly and I could be loosing him already.
We've been told to spoil him this weekend, he's not really eating or is seeking out cold quiet spots in the house. But I'm giving him lots of fuss when ever I walk past him and it seems all he will eat today is vanilla ice cream!
		
Click to expand...

ciber vibes coning his way ((((()))))


----------



## chillipup (3 October 2015)

Awww bless, positive vibes en route.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 October 2015)

I hope that you have plenty of ice cream for him.  Sending lots of vibes for him and hugs for you. X


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2015)

+++ vibes xx


----------



## KVH (6 October 2015)

Sending vibes for Baxter.


----------



## elliejhb (7 October 2015)

Thanks everyone, managed to continue with ice cream and custard but is also now eating cat treats. 
Myself and Baxter are off to Chester tomorrow morning to find out the prognosis


----------



## Tyssandi (7 October 2015)

Healing vibes sent to your wee lad  {{}}


----------



## elliejhb (8 October 2015)

We're awaiting the results but looks very likely that Baxter has lymphoma and it's already quite advanced. Talked through options and going to think it over for a few days but whatever we choose treatment wise won't be a long-term cure but may give him some more time.
 I can't believe I may only have a matter of months with my little man, having nearly lost him twice to a blocked bladder and getting himself stuck up a telegraph pole in his younger years! 
Going to make sure every day he has is a happy one for him


----------

